# Specialized S-Works Epic 2010 v2.0 - 8468,2g



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,

I would like to show my 2011 build. I will change XX spider to lighter and selfmade. On photos there is no R1/SRAM matchmakers. What do you think ?

*Bottle Cage:* S-Works Carbon Rib Cage (23,1g) with Extra Bolt 12 Red (1,8g)	*24,7g*
*Bottom Bracket:* OSBB Bottom Bracket* 66,8g*
*Bar Ends:* Extralite Cyber Ends Black with Alu Red Bolts	*38g*
*Brake (Front):* Formula R1 Red Carbon Lever with Kool Stop Pads	*166,2g*
*Brake Disc (Front):* Hope Floating Rotor Race Edition X2 160mm	*85g*
*Brake (Rear): * Formula R1 Red Carbon Lever with Kool Stop Pads	*186,7g*
*Brake Disc (Rear):* Hope Floating Rotor Race Edition X2 140mm* 64,6g*
*Brake Bolts:* 6xM6x18 Ti, 4x M6 Alu Driled Washer	*19,8g*
*Brake Adapter:* Eliflap Carbon-Alu Adapter 140mm	*8,7g*
*Brake Disc Bolts:* 6xTi T25x8 & 6x Dartmoor Alu Red (12,2g) + 12x Alu Red Washer (1,7g)* 13,9g*
*Clamps:* Formula R1/Sram Matchmaker* 22,9g*
*Cables:* Alligator i-Link Black + Power Cords & iLink Teflon Cable & Gore Ride-On Grub Seal* 88,4g*
*Cassette: * Sram XX 11-36 with Extralite lock ring	*207,6g*
*Chain: * KMC X10SL with Missing Link* 232,1g*
*Crankset: * *545,5g*
-Chainring bolts:	Carbon Ti Red Bolts (9,1g)	
-Crank Arms:	Specialized S-Works FACT OS 2011 (376g) 180mm with main steel bolt (26,8g)	
-Inner chainring:	FRM X-Glide 27T 80mm (25,5g)	
-Outer chainrign:	Specialites TA Cross 40T 120mm (59,4g)	
-Spider:	Truvativ 120/80 Spider (80,6g)	
*Derl (Front):* Dura Ace FD-7900 bolt-on (60,1g) + Power Cords Washer	*88,9g*
-Adapter:	S1 Road Derl Adapter, black anodised custom made (23g)	
-Misc:	Carbon Chain Deflector (2,9g) + Extra Bolt 12 Red (1,8g) + Alu Washers Red (1g)	
*Derl (Rear):* SRAM XX Medium Cage with AFCbike Pulleys 11t + 10t + alu bolts *166,7g*
*Fork:* Specialized Future Shock E100 Red 2010, 21.85cm Steertube* 1434,9g*
*Fork ekspander:* Extralite UltraStar 2	*7,1g*
*Frame:* Specialized S-Works Epic Carbon 2010 size L (2205,1g) with frame stuff (7,6g)* 2212,7g*
*Frame Misc:* Transparent Foil (19,2g) + Chain protector (16,3g)	*35,5g*
*Grips:* Bontrager Race X Light	*15,5g*
*Handlebar*: Schmolke Carbon SL 6° 31,8x600mm* 107,9g*
*Headset: * Extralite IntegrHead 1-1/8" (17,2g) + Cane Creek 1 1/2" (31,3g)	*48,5g*
*Pedals:* Crank Brothers Egg Beater 2Ti tuned* 142g*
-Spindle:	Ward Ti Extra Short Axle	
-Springs:	Tehan Titanium Springs	
-Sleeves:	Plastic custom made	
-Misc:	Plastic End Caps, Ti Nuts	
*Seat:* Smud-Carbon.eu 2k	*65,4g*
*Seatpost: * Masterpiece 30,9x350 custom	*150,2g*
-Clamp:	Carbon Cradle (9g) + black titanium bolts with alu washers (7,5g) + MACK yokes (15,2g)	
*Seatpost clamp:* MCKF Carbon 36,9 Clamp 15mm Red custom anodised,	*7,3g*
*Shifters: * Sram XX Trigger Shifter 2x10 with bolts	*166,4g*
*Skewers: * Tune Skyline MTB Black, custom rear axle, cut	*25,9g*
*Spacers: * Soul Kozak Spacer 10mm	*2,8g*
*Stem: * Extralite Ultrastem OC 120mm	*98,5g*
*Tire (Front): * Continental X-King 2,4 Race Sport	*572,8g*
*Tire (Rear):* Continental X-King 2,4 Protection	*629,8g*
*Tire stuff:	* NoTubes Sealant & Air (116,6g + 115,7g) + NoTubes stuff (12,8g + 12,6g)	*257,7g*
*Top Cap: * Soul Kozak Top Cap SE	*4,2g*
*Wheel Front: * * 592,1g*
-Hub:	Extralite HyperFront 28h	79,3g
-Rim: Reynolds MTN C 2009 28h	382,9g
-Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray 250mm & 268mm	119,2g
-Nipples:	Alu internal nipple for carbon rims	10,7g
*Wheel Rear:* *683,5g*
-Hub:	Extralite HyperRear 28h	168,5g
-Rim: Reynolds MTN C 2009 28h	382,9g
-Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray 268mm	121,1g
-Nipples:	Alu internal nipple for carbon rims	10,8g

*Overal:	9287,2g*

*Tire (Front): * Maxxis Maxxlite 285	*282,1g*
*Tire (Rear):	* Maxxis Maxxlite 285	*283,8g*
*Tire stuff:	* NoTubes Sealant & Air (50g) + NoTubes stuff (12,8g + 12,6g)* 75,4g*

*Overal:	8468,2g* - this version will be on photos later

Photos:

https://picasaweb.google.com/AyJay6...authkey=Gv1sRgCOLpkOuji5GkwQE&feat=directlink


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

IMO, all these ultra-light WW rigs are good for is putting them in a glass display case for viewing. I wouldn't feel safe riding that rig on any challenging ST, myself. It's beautiful, though!


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

All was going great until those 2.4 tires...what's that about?


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

This tires have 57-58mm width so it is about 2,25-2,28" real width, not so big 
I ride them in mountains and they give great control on downhills and single tracks, they have very low rolling resistance, and give really comfortable ride. I know that they are heavy to ww built, but I wont change them to any other for now.

In my opinion bike doesn't have any week points, stiff and fast, what do you think ?


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

If those are such a narrow 2.4,I guess it would be OK,I'm not that familliar with Conti's.

Week points? Well it's up to you and what you do with it,isn't it?
For me,the ultralight saddle and 120mm stem/flat bar combo would have to go,and some 2.2 ~500gr tires (not thinking in anyone in particular) would be enough.

Still,great machine,one can really tell the time tou spent putting it together.
Enjoy!


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks *Nozes* ! Stem and bar was bought for last season bike. It is stiffer than any Ritchey stem, and bar is superb  This bike is designed to my weight (78kg - 172lbs) and riding style.

Putting it together took so much time.... over 1,5 year...


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

ayjay69 said:


> *Derl (Front):* Dura Ace FD-7900 bolt-on (60,1g) + Power Cords Washer	*88,9g*
> -Adapter:	S1 Road Derl Adapter, black anodised custom made (23g)
> -Misc:	Carbon Chain Deflector (2,9g) + Extra Bolt 12 Red (1,8g) + Alu Washers Red (1g)


That's a really nice bike.

I particularly like your custom made front derailleur mount in order to use a road front derailleur on the frame.










I'd consider replacing the red aluminium bolts attaching the direct mount bracket to the frame with some stronger ones though. A lot of force goes through those bolts whenever you shift chainrings which could potentially cause the aluminium bolts to shear off.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

I made new one for S3 frames, even lighter. One for me and one for friend


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice! Personally, I don't see anything on this bike that isn't race/rideable, looks like a super light, very solid ride!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

*COLINx86*, that was the assumption, thanks!


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice idea to custom make your own parts. Great looking bike - congrats


----------



## XMAN (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello,

As always the beauty is on the smallest details and this build as a lot of them.
The DMD-Braze FD adapter is brilliant, have you thought of selling them?

Best.
X.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes I can make more of them, but this is not an advertising forum, and I don't want to brake rules. PM for details


----------



## XMAN (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello,

Is not for me, I have a Epic, but is a 2007. It was just a thought. 

Best.
X.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Nozes said:


> All was going great until those 2.4 tires...what's that about?


LOL. He puts tires with real trail capability on the bike and still gets complaints. 

Everything looks pretty realistic to me :thumbsup: Not like the usual 1x10 close ratio road cassette slick tire BS.


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

Nozes said:


> All was going great until those 2.4 tires...what's that about?


Nozes nailed it.
Those tires are hilarious. They are clearly bigger than 2.2s. Maybe 2.5s?
It looks like some Idida-bike snow tire.
Why not break the 20lb barrier with 2.2s?


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

However, there is incredible attention to detail in this build.
I don't see anything that is too fragile, but I'm 155lbs.


----------



## Jacob Chestnut (Apr 19, 2007)

ambassadorhawg said:


> IMO, all these ultra-light WW rigs are good for is putting them in a glass display case for viewing. I wouldn't feel safe riding that rig on any challenging ST, myself. It's beautiful, though!


I don't think it's that bad with the exception of the saddle and pedals. The wheels might be flexy but it's not something that's going to get you hurt.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

egebhardt said:


> Nozes nailed it.
> Those tires are hilarious. They are clearly bigger than 2.2s. Maybe 2.5s?
> It looks like some Idida-bike snow tire.
> Why not break the 20lb barrier with 2.2s?


As I said before: This tires have 57-58mm width so it is about 2,25-2,28" real width, not so big. (in my opinion).
The reasons are: faster and more confident riding with more comfort. I used to ride with lightweight tires, but when riding in mountains, there is no place for such tires. I had Nobby Nic ~475g and I cut it so many times that I forgot how it is to ride a bike, not to carry one... Sealant didn't help...

For riding in lowlands I have 2nd wheelset on Tufo XC2 Plus tires:










And picture from last year project:


----------



## Rum Runner (Feb 13, 2008)

Super nice bike !
I'd be happy to race it at 5'4" and 135 lbs 

The beauty of different size/type tires is you can change a bike capacities easily in a couple minutes.
I couple hundred grams could be worth the weight penalty vs traction on some ride or race venues.

Have you raced with the X-Kings? Looks like something I would be interested for or local rough XC course, would like some more volume without adding much weight...

My race bike is around 28lbs, depending on race/ride day tires..ouch...

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

egebhardt said:


> Nozes nailed it.
> Those tires are hilarious. They are clearly bigger than 2.2s. Maybe 2.5s?
> It looks like some Idida-bike snow tire.
> Why not break the 20lb barrier with 2.2s?


It's not hilarious if he actually rides offroad. What's wrong with X-King 2.4s? For their size and grip its hard to find lighter so they are a WW dream come true.

I think all those WW bikes with 260-300g semi slick tyres are hilarious.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Rum Runner said:


> Have you raced with the X-Kings?l


Yes, I race on them in MTB Maraton races in mountains and other races in hard terrain. I can only say that they are awesome !!


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

For the record,I use 2.1 Rocket Ron's (~400gr.) on my bike for racing,if the conditions are dry I will use a Kenda Small Block8 1.95 (470gr.) on the rear.
Last marathon was a very rocky course,I used a 60tpi Kenda Karma 2.0 (480gr.)in the front,with the SB8 and was great.
For the mud in the winter and real loose terrain I may use Bontrager's Mud-X 2.0 (~530gr.),really great tires.

Mind you I don't feel the need for larger tires probably because I have the skills to get away with such light options,I also race downhill,and use Onza Canis 2.4's on my Trek Session.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Nozes said:


> ...dry I will use a Kenda Small Block8 1.95 (470gr.) on the rear...


You need to give the whole low pressure (28-32psi) big volume tyre thing a go. Your tyre list looks like the sort of thing that we were forced to run 15 years ago when the lightweight high volume tyres weren't available. Deformation in the sidewall over rocks and roots give the high volume tyres much less rolling resistance and also absurd levels of grip. A RaceKing SS 2.2 also weighs 10g less than your SB8.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Sick Ride! My next project will be a 29er Full Squish, I'm getting old.


----------



## Rum Runner (Feb 13, 2008)

My Karma 2.0 started out around 425g and now I have two used sets that are under 400g and still look hardly worn next to a new tire. The Karmas are great for rock, ok on roots, good in mud thats not clay. I find them a bit sketchy as a front when its really dry. Biggest problem is pinch flats.

I also sometimes use Nevs when finishing is more important than going for broke... 1.95 Nev is around 575g and the 2.1 around 675g. Ironically my best time for my local course is on the 2.1 Nevs bringing up the wheel weight about a pound.. GO figure .....

I love riding a higher volume tire at lower PSI so I think I am going to give those 2.4's a try !!!
Hope we are not highjacking the OP topic ... still a nice bike 

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Little update


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Well done on such a great build. Sensational bike! I run the 2.4 X-King upfront and it is an amazing tire, it rolls so well for its size doesn't it?


----------

